# Uber Partner Rewards iphone and plan



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone taken advantage of the 15% Verizon discount?

What did you get and how is it working out?


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

And what personal cell phone are using now, and how is it working out?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a Galaxy S4 I bought on eBay last year on TMobile, they just gave me unlimited data for the next three months starting 12/1

Our family plan has 6GB LTE/4G data for $30.00 per phone

Motorola has a cyber monday deal on the MotoG for $99.00 starting monday at 11 a.m. 5", LTE, pure android, good deal.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Driver100 said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of the 15% Verizon discount?
> 
> What did you get and how is it working out?


Yes....I've been on the Verizon/Uber 15% discount since April of this year. From what I'm told though, the 15% is only off of your Data Usage....not the whole bill!  But, it's better than nothing. I just upgraded to an Iphone 6S back in September.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....I've been on the Verizon/Uber 15% discount since April of this year. From what I'm told though, the 15% is only off of your Data Usage....not the whole bill!  But, it's better than nothing. I just upgraded to an Iphone 6S back in September.


May I ask, what is your monthly Verizon bill with the discount? And how many gb for data do you buy for the Uber App? Thanks.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I get 6 GB Data for $70 - 15% ($10.50) = $59.50

Last month I used less than 4 GB so I think I can get by with less. According to the Verizon site, I use 65% of my data on Web/Apps.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I lease a Galaxy Note 4 from Sprint for about $100 a month including all taxes and fees, with unlimited text, talk, and data. It's a 12-month lease, so when that's up I can renew for another year or switch to a different phone


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I get 6 GB Data for $70 - 15% ($10.50) = $59.50
> 
> Last month I used less than 4 GB so I think I can get by with less. According to the Verizon site, I use 65% of my data on Web/Apps.


Thanks, so it is $59.50 including all taxes and fees, for 6gb data?


----------

